# Blue bolt difficulty



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi, I have kept cherrys, yellows and crs. I am wondering if blue bolts are much more sensitive than say my CRS? Also, would difficulty level be the same as BKK? Anyone have any opinions, please share. Thanks.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes, Yes, and Yes again....Taiwans are more sensitive shrimps! If you want to try them out, start small with 1. IF you get that one to survive in your tank (same parameters as your CRS) then you can maybe get a few more, and go slowly adding from there.

If you jump in with both feet without feeling the water beforehand, you will get burnt...bigtime!!!

I say this not because I don't want you to get them (I do, because the more people that can breed them means more for sale here, and not imported) but because after keeping them for over a year now, I have both managed to keep them alive and get them to breed, and raise the babies, so I think I can say I know what Im talking about.

They don't eat like most other shrimps ie: regular shrimp food like Mosura, Borneo Wild, Hikari etc. They subsist on whatever biofilm (algae and microorganisms) they find on rocks, plants, substrate, driftwood, filters etc.

They don't like big changes in anything, so water parameters have to be dead on...PH 5.5 - 6.5 (I have found they like 6.5 best and breed in that)
temp between 72-75F seems fine to them, when it gets warmer they get lethargic. Water changes should be kept to a minimum. I only top up my water, don't change it unless I see something off. Match PH/temp to tank before adding. 

IF you have an established tank with lots of algae on back glass or rocks or have had driftwood in a tank for a good period of time, then you've probably got a good start of biofilm for them to pick over.

Try it with one or two and see how that's goes for you....your pocketbook will thank you. 

(I currently house some 20+ Taiwans including BKK,WR, BB,CWB and have berried females due any day now)


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

My tb will eat most foods I put in the tank as well as spinach.


----------



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*supersition..is that how its spelt?*



BBXB said:


> Hi, I have kept cherrys, yellows and crs. I am wondering if blue bolts are much more sensitive than say my CRS? Also, would difficulty level be the same as BKK? Anyone have any opinions, please share. Thanks.


To me, I honestly think the fundamentals are all the same to keep CRS. And the higher the grades the harder to keep? If you look at the shrimp without colors or patterns they are all 100% exactly the same. The only difference is the genetics and chance.

If happen you choose two BKK one smaller and one larger, and the smaller one apparently dies in your tank and you check everything and all parameters are fine? Why? If No2 or no3 was high, the smaller shrimp would of died first. Make sense, but if the parameters were ok? Then why would my BKK die?

It comes down to Genetics. Because of the intensive genetic mutation and manipulation can cause some unseen defects in the shrimp at a genetic level causing them to prematurely die, or stunted growth, or even humped backs, some may grow up to live and breed once then die.

I throw my shrimp around tank to tank without acclimating anymore 
and i'm talking about blue bolts, bkk, rkk. I noticed 10-20 TDS difference in tanks is not a problem with stable shrimp being swapped around from tank to tank without acclimating.

So sometimes, its just the shrimp and we have to accept that we did our best for them while we could.

The only sensitivity is to no2 and no3! 
This is just my opinion after keeping and seeing so many BKK die  please input if i'm wrong!

Tommy


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*taiwan bee feed*



bettaforu said:


> They don't eat like most other shrimps ie: regular shrimp food like Mosura, Borneo Wild, Hikari etc. They subsist on whatever biofilm (algae and microorganisms) they find on rocks, plants, substrate, driftwood, filters etc.


My taiwan bees, eat everything from...

BorneoWild Grow (they really love this)
BW Spinach (not as much as Grow)
BW Color (Better then spinach to TBs)
frozen brine shrimp (lovely colors and much more active after next day)
Taiwanese Brand of foods.
Genchem beta-g, aminovita
mosura shrimpton
Barley

The only thing i find is that, whenever something is new to them, they will hesitate to eat it at first and only eat around it until they acquired a taste for it they will frenzy for it!

Come look at my TB's eat in my shop when you have time!


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

They don't eat like most other shrimps ie: regular shrimp food like Mosura, Borneo Wild, Hikari etc.

disagree mine eat whatever I feed. Maybe you baby yours too much.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Nope I don't baby them too much. I just find they don't eat the food....period!

They prefer to pick over plants/driftwood/stones/sponge filters etc, and most often when I put anything else in I have to take it back out again later on as it has not been touched. 

What can I say, I have finicky Taiwans, but I have found this with all of them since I started keeping them 1 + years now.

Maybe there is enough biofilm in my tanks that they don't need anything else.


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeahh they are sensitive.

In my experience they prefer low PH = better color and clean water. If you can keep BKK and/or Panda, I think you have a good chance to keep them as well and make sure they could breed so you won't lose what you have invested. 



BBXB said:


> Hi, I have kept cherrys, yellows and crs. I am wondering if blue bolts are much more sensitive than say my CRS? Also, would difficulty level be the same as BKK? Anyone have any opinions, please share. Thanks.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

My BB female is berried again  She was berried last month but dropped the eggs. looks like a good clutch this time.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Superstition.. not supersition .


----------

